# Strike-through text button has gone



## Smurfy (16 Mar 2014)

I liked that. Can we have it back please.


----------



## potsy (16 Mar 2014)

This one?


----------



## potsy (16 Mar 2014)




----------



## winjim (16 Mar 2014)

potsy said:


> This one?



LOL


----------



## slowmotion (16 Mar 2014)

It's gone from my PC.


----------



## potsy (16 Mar 2014)

slowmotion said:


> It's gone from my PC.


No it hasn't


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2014)

Oh yes it has!


----------



## winjim (16 Mar 2014)

slowmotion said:


> It's gone from my PC.


I see what you mean

Oh wait, there it is.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Mar 2014)

Leave me alone you horrible people. I'll give you strike-through...


----------



## potsy (16 Mar 2014)

Is @YellowTim still searching for his button?


----------



## Smurfy (16 Mar 2014)

potsy said:


> Is @YellowTim still searching for his button?


Sadly, yes.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Mar 2014)

you're not alone Tim... mine's gone too


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Mar 2014)

in both Firefox and Chrome


----------



## slowmotion (16 Mar 2014)

Quite gone....


----------



## potsy (16 Mar 2014)

YellowTim said:


> Sadly, yes.


I'll give you a clue


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Mar 2014)

...and IE.


----------



## winjim (16 Mar 2014)

YellowTim said:


> Sadly, yes.


No, I've lent him mine.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Mar 2014)

XP and Windows 7 too.

I blame Bob Crow etc etc...


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Mar 2014)

potsy said:


> I'll give you a clue
> 
> View attachment 40098


when did they hide it there!?!?!


----------



## slowmotion (16 Mar 2014)

We could meet up on The Grassy Knoll.....?


----------



## winjim (16 Mar 2014)

potsy said:


> I'll give you a clue
> 
> View attachment 40098


Didn't see the button, I've been doing it longhand!


----------



## slowmotion (16 Mar 2014)

The excitement was too great. I feel in need of a cold flannel on my forehead.


----------



## Keith Oates (16 Mar 2014)

Well, You learn something every day


----------



## Smurfy (16 Mar 2014)

potsy said:


> I'll give you a clue
> 
> View attachment 40098


Panic over, call off the search, FatCat HoodieCat has found it!


----------



## winjim (16 Mar 2014)

slowmotion said:


> The excitement was too great. I feel in need of a cold flannel on my forehead.


I know, I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight. And on a school night, too.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Mar 2014)

winjim said:


> I know, I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight. And on a school night, too.


I will write to MP demanding strict controls on this kind of on-line content. Quite appalling really....


----------



## shouldbeinbed (16 Mar 2014)

To do it manually you can use the box brackets [ ] around the text you want to strikethrough with an *s* in the starting pair and* /s* in the end pair

 like this


----------



## slowmotion (16 Mar 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> To do it manually you can use the box brackets [ ] around the text you want to strikethrough with an *s* in the starting pair and* /s* in the end pair
> 
> like this


Really?


----------



## slowmotion (16 Mar 2014)

Thanks SBIB!


----------



## winjim (16 Mar 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> To do it manually you can use the box brackets [ ] around the text you want to strikethrough with an *s* in the starting pair and* /s* in the end pair
> 
> like this



Like what?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 Mar 2014)

winjim said:


> Like what?



like that


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2014)

Aha, there's now a ''spoiler'' button. I would have warned you here but it looks like is only works for thread titles. Has anybody used it yet?


----------



## coffeejo (17 Mar 2014)

Can't the ones that aren't used very often, such as the indent and justification buttons be hidden in another level with the popular formatting left out in the open? And can the strike-through be given a crtl+ shortcut? I'm happy using code but I know that not everybody is, especially as it's BBCode rather than the more familiar HTML.


----------



## winjim (17 Mar 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Aha, there's now a ''spoiler'' button. I would have warned you here but it looks like is only works for thread titles. Has anybody used it yet?





Spoiler



It's not for thread titles


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2014)

winjim said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's not for thread titles





Spoiler



It wouldn't work for me. Well, not without changing the formatting.


----------



## Shaun (17 Mar 2014)

The editor changes are part of the recent site software upgrade - I just haven't had chance to post about them yet. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Crackle (17 Mar 2014)

Spoiler: changes



I hate change!


----------



## Crackle (17 Mar 2014)

Spoiler: and another thing






deptfordmarmoset said:


> Aha, there's now a ''spoiler'' button. I would have warned you here but it looks like is only works for thread titles. Has anybody used it yet?





coffeejo said:


> Can't the ones that aren't used very often, such as the indent and justification buttons be hidden in another level with the popular formatting left out in the open? And can the strike-through be given a crtl+ shortcut? I'm happy using code but I know that not everybody is, especially as it's BBCode rather than the more familiar HTML.





winjim said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's not for thread titles





deptfordmarmoset said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't work for me. Well, not without changing the formatting.


 Just trying the new multi-quote out. Quite neat, even though I hate change


----------



## coffeejo (17 Mar 2014)

Shaun said:


> The editor changes are part of the recent site software upgrade - I just haven't had chance to post about them yet.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


I like the multiquote one, though it would be good if "reply" could be changed to "quote" so it makes more sense.

And ...................can the strike-through option be put back?


----------



## Shaun (17 Mar 2014)

Reply is staying as it is (_two_ quote buttons will be even more confusing) - and I've asked about whether the strike-through button can be moved (although I suspect it cannot).


----------



## winjim (17 Mar 2014)

Shaun said:


> The editor changes are part of the recent site software upgrade - I just haven't had chance to post about them yet.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


Well that would've been a spoiler...


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2014)

Shaun said:


> Reply is staying as it is (_two_ quote buttons will be even more confusing) - and I've asked about whether the strike-through button can be moved (although I suspect it cannot).


 There are two quote buttons, but not on a PC.


----------



## Shaun (17 Mar 2014)

coffeejo said:


> And ...................can the strike-through option be put back?



Yes, yes it can. One of the XF developers kindly, and quickly put together an add-on to put the strike-through button back on the editor toolbar.  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Scoosh (17 Mar 2014)

XF Developer and  - we have our button back ! 

Can the same nice Developer give us the Quote button/commas back too, please ?


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Nov 2019)

How do we 'strike through' text after the upgrade? Cannae find it.


----------



## roadrash (2 Nov 2019)

@Salty seadog at the top of the reply box , from left to right you should have 1, an eraser. 2 a capital B. 3 a capital I. 4 a capital U underlined. and the fifth one is strike through.....well it is on mine


----------



## Phaeton (2 Nov 2019)

I never knew there was ever a button I have always used left square bracket s right square bracket Text I want struck out  left square bracket forward slash s right square bracket


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Nov 2019)

roadrash said:


> @Salty seadog at the top of the reply box , from left to right you should have 1, an eraser. 2 a capital B. 3 a capital I. 4 a capital U underlined. and the fifth one is strike through.....well it is on mine



*Not here on android. Here's a screenshot. 






*


----------



## roadrash (2 Nov 2019)

someones pinched it ,


----------



## roadrash (2 Nov 2019)

someones pinched it ,


----------



## roadrash (2 Nov 2019)

someones pinched it


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Nov 2019)

roadrash said:


> someones pinched it



The bastards.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2019)

I dont get it on the tablet.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Nov 2019)

[ s ] test [ / s ] take out the spaces


----------



## cookiemonster (3 Nov 2019)

Nope, still here.


----------



## cookiemonster (3 Nov 2019)

Yup, def still here.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Nov 2019)

cookiemonster said:


> Yup, def still here.



You're not wrong


----------



## Shaun (4 Dec 2019)

I've added the *strikethrough* button back into the mobile editor toolbar; should be available on all devices now.


----------

